# Threads verschieben



## Bilch (19. Februar 2020)

Was sagt Ihr dazu, wenn wir einen Administrator bitten diese Threads hierher zu verschieben?

Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)

Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)

Liebhaber der DAM Quick 1202, 2002, 3002 usw. hier?

Vlt. auch noch diesen, nur um einen Start zu haben - Fans älterer Fliegenrollen


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Februar 2020)

Würde diesen Wunsch voll unterstützen


----------



## Thomas. (19. Februar 2020)

dieser und dieser bitte auch


----------



## Seele (19. Februar 2020)

Euer Wunsch war mir Befehl. Guter Einwand.


----------



## Bilch (19. Februar 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Euer Wunsch war mir Befehl. Guter Einwand.


----------



## Thomas. (19. Februar 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Euer Wunsch war mir Befehl. Guter Einwand.


 du hast die Macht,


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Was sagt Ihr dazu, wenn wir einen Administrator bitten diese Threads hierher zu verschieben?





Seele schrieb:


> Euer Wunsch war mir Befehl. Guter Einwand.


Das ist ja nicht ganz falsch, aber auch nicht wirklich zielführend.
Wir müssen, um nicht ein Chaos zu erzeugen, eine Ordnung und Trennlinien einziehen.
Mir gefällt das Wort *Antiquität *als* Oberbegriff* nun überhaupt nicht, aber die Benennungen sind nur eine Sache.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2020)

An sich sehe ich das (aktuell ohne Nachforschen) so mit einer zeitlichen Reihenfolge, historisch in einer relativ kurzen Zeitperiode von max. 140 Jahren:

1) ANTIQUE: Die uralten Sachen ab etwa 1890 haben sich langsam bis zum Vor-WK-II weiterentwickelt.
Das wären die Jahre 1890 bis 1940, das ist weniger bis ungeeignet zum heutigen Angeln,
also eben wirkliche *Antiquitäten*, tw. im Orginal-Sammlerzustand sehr wertvoll.

2) ALT oder ANTIQUE: Nach der Zäsur der Industrieproduktionen durch den WK-II ging es langsam wieder aufwärts mit Angelproduktionen, tw. wurden in den Folgejahren wg. Rohstoffmangel billigere Fertigungsverfahren  verwendet, grob überhaupt etwas gezimmert.
Es kamen langsam verbesserte Lager, eher Gleitlager, Kugellager ganz zahm, wenn dann eines.
Die Rutenringe blieben bei Draht, verchromt, die Glasfaser löste Bambus und Gesplisst ab.
Den Zeitraum möchte ich auf 1945 bis 1972 einschränken, wo Geräte immer mehr in kleinen Schritten wieder verbessert wurden, Monofile der heutigen Art Standard wurden, Bremsen an Rollen da waren, Lager und Leichtlauf wichtiger wurde.
Kann man mit angeln, muss man aber nicht. Durch langzeitgelagerte Kellerfunde, ebay und Flohmarkte ist immer noch einiges im Umlauf.

3) ALT: Bei den Rollen eine große Revolution durch japanische Fertigungen (Daiwa,Ryobi,Shimano,Ohmori usw.), Made in Asia wurde immer bedeutsamer,
und etwa zeitgleich kamen die ersten Kohlefaser-Blanks resp. damit gebaute Steck- und Teleskop-Ruten auf. Die Schnur waren  Monofile der heutigen Art.
Die Innovationen durch keramische Ringeinlagen, wesentlich leichtere und dünnwandigere Bauverfahren, die Verbreitung von brauchbaren Teleruten, das war ein großer Schritt ab dort und verdrängte die alten Geräte sehr stark.
Bei den Rollen dank japanisch ausgelöstem Wettlauf noch stärker, Kugellager 1,2,3,..nahmen zu, die Schnurführung drehte sich endlich, Schnurlaufröllchen gab es erstmals verbreitet, die Überwurfspule machte endlich mit dem Gefrickel bei Stationärrollen Schluss, es wurde technisch gerüstet was nur geht, Druckknopfspulen, Platzersparnis, Tüfteleien aller Art, ultimative Stabilität und Robustheit - mit der auch geworben wurde. So wurden die Getriebe am Rotor entlastet - die Rollen halten bis heute, sowas wird aktuell nur noch zum stärksten Seewasserfischen gebaut.  Das wären die Jahre 1973 bis 1985, geprägt von einer Hinwendung und Vermarktung einer besonders hohen Produktqualität.
Kann man gut mit angeln, verlässlich ist das top, entweder weil man es stilistisch will, oder für schwere Angelarten ist es sogar erstklassig.

4) ALT: Es traten mehr Kunststoffe und raffiniertere Bauverfahren, schneller, leichter, billiger, die Kohlefaser kämpfte um Akzeptanz wg. leichtem Zerbrechen, die Geräte sollten alle wg. mehr Komfort leichter werden, und es trat eine Schnurrevolution in den Vordergrund, die Geflochtene, aus Dyneema, Spectra oder eben PE.
Was die Kohlefaserruten und Rollen entscheidend beeinflusste, nur wer damit noch umgehen konnte, zählte.
Die Ruten und Rollen mussten das überstehen können, und es klappte dann, Shimano rannte vorneweg mit seinen Rollen (Schnurlaufröllchen zur Schnonung der Geflochtenen,Rücklaufsperren mit Elastik, aber spielfrei) und übernahm eine Art Technologievorreiter-Position.
Die alten kleinen Angelgerätefirmen starben reihenweise, wurden aufgekauft, in Trusts zusammengefaßt, ein Kleinfirmensterben zu globalen Konzernen, Die anders produzierten, einkauften, der Fokus ging immer mehr auf Japan, Taiwan, S-Korea.
(China seit ?, und Vietnam seit 2015)
Das wären die Jahre mit den 90er Jahren, vor heute.
Wo man in den 2000+ Jahren eine Grenze ziehen, weiß ich aktuell nicht.

5) ALT: Wir haben die abgehängten Produkte, also das was 2019/20 nicht mehr im Katalog aufgeführt wird, nicht mehr aktiv von einem Anbieter vermarktet wird, also zu einem Alt-Produkt wird. Die Vermarktungsgrauzone würde ich mal auf 3 Jahre rückwärts gesehen setzen.
D.h. die Angelgerätprodukte von 2016 und davor sind Produkt-Angebotstechnisch rausgealtert, nur noch in ganz wenigen Resten oder gebraucht zu finden.

6) NEU: ab dem Zeitpunkt stehen wir mit dem aktuellen Stoff da, das wird recihlich abgehandelt in reichlich Threads der ungeordneten Art, aber "brand"-aktuell :
"Welche Rolle zum XY-Fischen?"
"Welche Rute zum ZY-Fischen?"
"Was soll ich kaufen?"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2020)

So, jetze müssen andere ran und was zu sagen (schreiben) ....


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. Februar 2020)

Ok. Könntest Du noch erläutern, was jetzt mit den Trennlinien gemeint ist bzw. ob etwas von den Mods/Admins geändert werden muss? So richtig kann ich gerade nicht folgen...


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Februar 2020)

@Christian.Siegler: Ich glaube es ging ihm darum irgendwie zu definieren, was als antik oder alt definiert ist und daran dann zu bemessen, was hier ins Unterforum gehört.

Da jeder aber andere Vorstellungen davon hat und alle ihr Gerät hier sowieso nach persönlichem Ermessen hier einstellen werden (oder eben auch nicht), kann man sich Diskussionen über irgendwelche Definitionen sicherlich auch sparen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Februar 2020)

Eine Rolle, die um 2000 rum nur für ein Jahr gebaut wurde, evtl. noch irgend einen technischen Schnacksel hat, ist für mich genau so interessant wie eine Rolle, die 1950 zu tausenden hergestellt wurde. Es ist dann nur die Frage, sollte man das unter einem neuen Unterforum stellen oder irgendwo mit einarbeiten. ( Forentitle dann Alt und Selten )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ok. Könntest Du noch erläutern, was jetzt mit den Trennlinien gemeint ist


ja, also zeitliche Begrenzung für Produkte einer Epoche.
Die Eisenbahner, Automobil-Liebhaber, sowie die Kunst, usw. haben das:
Kaiserreich Länderbahn, Deutsches Reich Reichsbahn, Bundesbahn bis 1968/74, Bundesbahn Neuzeit bis 1990, (Neue) Deutsche Bahn.
Sogar ziemlich zeitgleich zu unseren Angelgeräte-Epochen, weil eben zeitparallel, und die gleiche Industrie und Werkzeugmaschinen am Gange waren.
In der Kunst haben wir Gründerzeit, Jugendstil und Romantik, Art Deco, Bauhaus usw.
und einige Anhänger auch unter den Alt-Angelgeräteliebhabern.

Die exakten Grenzjahre habe ich wahrscheinlich noch nicht, hier wäre Rumpelrudi, Thomas. u.a.m. gefragt.
Wer was genaues für so eine Trennung durch Technische Innovation und neue Marktverhältnisse weiß. 



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> bzw. ob etwas von den Mods/Admins geändert werden muss? So richtig kann ich gerade nicht folgen...



Ich habe somit als Änderung den Vorschlag für diese 5 Unterrubriken im Altgeräteforum.
Also eine Unterteilung in Angelgeräteepochen, die ein Admin einrichten müsste.

ANTIQUE Gerät 1890 bis 1940
ANTIQUE Gerät 1945 bis 1972
ALT Gerät 1973 bis 1985
ALT Gerät 1986 bis 2002
ALT Gerät 2003 bis 2016


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2020)

Ich greife mir mal den Beitrag von Andal aus dem Nachbarthread. (wo ich am nachdenken war)

Alleine das Faktum viele Threads und Aktivitäten wie Pilze nach dem ersten Herbstregen
zeigt schon die unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen, Interesse und Fokus, alleine dass so darüber diskutiert wird.
Und dass es viele interessiert.



Andal schrieb:


> Früher habe ich alles Angelzeug zusammengerafft, was nur irgendwie alt war. Hat Spass gemacht. Dann reifte in mir aber das Verständnis dafür, dass die modernen Materialien nicht ganz umsonst erfunden wurden. Heute fische ich nur noch "moderne" Sachen, aber mit tradierten Methoden. Und es macht mir wieder Spass.
> 
> Gesammelt wird nur noch das, was mich auch persönlich berührt und es genießt seinen wohlverdienten Ruhestand. Vom meisten alten Zeug habe ich mich getrennt und es erfreut nun andere Leute.



Das sind wesentliche Sätze.

Den erstem Teil mit allem alten zusammenraffen habe ich übersprungen, weil ich als Jugendlicher wenig Geld hatte, viel geangelt habe und den billigen Kram von 1973 ff. schnell am Wasser wirklich kaputt geangelt hatte. In einem technischen Haushalt aufzuwachsen hieß auch alles zu analysieren und zerlegen, oder reparieren zu versuchen.
Das Nachdenken und suchen nach wirklich gutem Stoff war unabwendbar, das motiviert (Jugend-)Arbeit zu suchen, Geld verdienen und direkt umsetzen in damals nietnagelneues superduper Angelgerät ...


----------



## Thomas. (19. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die exakten Grenzjahre habe ich wahrscheinlich noch nicht, hier wäre Rumpelrudi, Thomas. u.a.m. gefragt.
> Wer was genaues für so eine Trennung durch Technische Innovation und neue Marktverhältnisse weiß.



mit zahlen Bj. und ähnlichen brauch mir keiner kommen, bin froh das ich zahlen technisch die GB tage meiner Frau und Kinder auf die Kette kriege.
da muss Rumpelrudi (Geil   ) und andere mal ran. Hier sollte sich mal so ein Katalog, Zeitschriften Sammler outen.
aber ich glaube zu wiesen was du meinst, das wird bei einige Hersteller sehr schwer werden, ich habe hier einige Shimanos rumliegen da weis wahrscheinlich nicht einmal Shimano selber wann die auf dem Markt kamen.


----------



## Minimax (20. Februar 2020)

Ich LIEBE Chronologiediskussionen! 
Ich finde der Gliederungsvorschlag nach Nordlichtangler ist schon mal ein guter Start, wobei dieser aber noch viel zu nachvollziehbar ist. Auch fehlen unausprechliche lokale Eponyme, Subphasen, Phantomstufen und natürlich esoterische Abkürzungen (Spät-SCZ*-IIIc2-älter) und natürlich darf es an weiteren, konkurrierenden und untereinander widersprüchlichen Chronologiesystemen nicht fehlen.
*SplitCaneZeitlich
ich denke, wenn wir das weiter ausbauen, werden wir rasch eine sinnvolle Unterteilung des Antiquitätenunterforums herausarbeiten können, ich stelle mir das etwa so vor:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2020)

Jau, leuchtet mir ein, dass du mit Antique und Labyrinthen so richtig abgehst ... 

Finde ich sehr schön mit diesem kontrastreichen Erweiterungsvorschlag! 

So etwa sehe ich in der Zukunft um Ende 2022 das chaotische Subforum Angel-Antiquitäten.

Jetzt muss sich was bewegen (lassen) ...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe somit als Änderung den Vorschlag für diese 5 Unterrubriken im Altgeräteforum.
> Also eine Unterteilung in Angelgeräteepochen, die ein Admin einrichten müsste.
> 
> ANTIQUE Gerät 1890 bis 1940
> ...



Find ich nicht gut. Das zergliedert alles unmöglich. Und es wissen auch viele einfach nicht, wie alt ihr alten Sachen (sorry für die ungenaue Definition) eigentlich sind. Führt dazu, dass viele Threads erstmal im falschen Unterforum landen und wieder von Mods bearbeitet werden müssten.
Ich bin da kein Freund von so einer Zergliederung!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2020)

Die Absicht dahinter sehe ich.
Rein aus der Gegenwart in rückwärtiger Richtung betrachtet, funktioniert das sehr sicher nicht gut.
Denn dann müssten alle spezifischen Gerätevorstellungsthreads schon gleich in den Angel-Antik eröffnet werden,
oder du müßtest sie nach einer Zeitachse durchsuchen und umsortieren ....
Die von mir vormals eröffneten (und verschobenen) Thread entstanden auch "irgendwo", im Konzept eines Zeitbereiches, und es gibt noch viele mehr.

Wenn es einen vorgegebene alten und eben sehr groben Zeitbereich gibt, und dort versuchen alle ihre Geräte einzubringen, dann liegen die dort goldrichtig.
Für ab 1973 kann ich aus dem Kopf einfach so sagen, ob davor oder danach.
Und es gibt hier noch Leute mehr mit ihrer vertieften Chronoanthologie, insbesondere bei Rollen.

Gleichzeitig - denke ich zumindest, sind die Gerätschaften von vor 1970er nicht mehr wirklich im Einsatz, die von danach aber sehr verbreitet schon.
Und das Interesse daran ist hoch. Die Preise bei ebay & Co inzwischen auch.

Die Zeit vergeht von ganz alleine, und alles wird älter, das bedarf einer permanenten Anpassung. 
Es werden irgendwann wieder neue große Fortschritte kommen, und dann verändern sich Rute Rolle Schnur in einem großen Sprung, und wir brauchen eine neue Kategorie (+Unterforum) für den Stoff von heute, der dann eine Stufe veraltet ist.
Lieber gleich abgeschlossene Alt-Schubladen zu bauen, macht für mich richtig Sinn.


----------



## Thomas. (20. Februar 2020)

ich bin mal ja schon mal mehr als froh das es dieses Antiq (ich mag dieses Wort nicht) Forum hier gibt, persönlich stört es mich erst mal so wie es ist überhaupt nicht, noch ist es übersichtlich was sich ja auch irgendwann ändern kann, ich verstehe Cristian im Bezug darauf das es mehr Arbeit für die Mods wäre, muss nicht sein. ich verstehe auch @Nordlichtangler das er alles schön sortiert und übersichtlich haben möchte, meine Vorschlag wäre Nordlichtangler für dieses Forum zum Mod zu befördern (die haben  die Macht  ) da kann er dann nach Herzenslust verschieben


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Februar 2020)

Ansich wäre eine Untergliederung schon schick, führt aber mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit genau zu dem was @Christian.Siegler zuvor schon bemerkte.

Sehr viele Leute wissen überhaupt nicht, was sie in Händen halten, geschweige wie es einzugliedern ist.
Das kann man auch nicht erwarten von jemanden, der sich damit noch nie beschäftigt hat oder es auch gar nicht möchte.

Da wären Zeitachsen schwierig zu definieren..ich mein, wo fängt man an und wo hört man auf? Was sind die Kriterien dafür?
Ne ganz grobe Einteilung wäre vielleicht:

- Zeit bis 1945
- Zeit ab 1945


Wenn man jetzt in die letzte Kategorie noch Untergruppen wie diverse Zeitspannen nehmen würde, schaut das zwar für Sammler und Kenner toll aus, für alle andren bleibts aber nen böhmisches Dorf, wovon sie keine Ahnung haben. Da werden also reihenweise Threads und Fragen immer wieder zu verschieben sein von den Mods...unschön.
Das gibt nen Riesendurcheinander, man stelle sich eine chronolisierte Briefmarkensammlung vor, die durch Wind einfach mal so durcheinander gewirbelt wurde....der Laie blickt nicht durch und der Kenner rauft sich die Haare.

Die Threads die wichtig erscheinen lassen sich ja anpinnen, wenn da innerhalb eine gewisse Zeitachse markiert wird, ist doch alles gut. Der Kenner ist zufrieden (er erstellt eh solche Beiträge die in der Regel gepinnt werden), und der Suchende findet hier schneller eine mögliche Antwort.


Was ich persönlich aber auch nicht ganz unwichtig finde:

Wie schaut das aus mit entsprechendem Quellenmaterial, um zb solche Vorstellungs- oder auch Zeiterfassungsthreads zu untermalen?
Ich meine damit in erster Linie natürlich auch Kataloge, Broschüren, Werbeartikel, Inserate..eben Bild-und Schriftmaterial?
Klar das bei vielen Dokumenten wie eben auch Katalogen diverse Rechte zu beachten sind.
Oftmals wird man aber nichtmal ne Anfrage dazu vom Hersteller beantwortet bekommen, eben auch, weil vor 30 und mehr Jahren solche Copyright-Hinweise noch in kaum einem Katalog standen, in Zeitschriften noch viel weniger.
Und manche Hersteller existieren schlichtweg schon lange nicht mehr..wen soll man also fragen?
Es gibt auch reichlich Material, welches ansich keinerlei Kriterien unterliegt, dazu gehören auch diverse Service-Handbücher, wie sie manche Hersteller in diversen Zeitspannen mal kostenfrei verteilt hatten.

Genau wegen so einem Manual wurde ich hier auch mal gerügt....die Vorsicht kann ich ja durchaus nachvollziehen, die nicht vorhandende Kommunikation diesbezüglich war weniger toll.

Wie geht man damit also um...sagt man, generell lieber nix wie Katalogbilder zb posten?
Ich kann als kleiner Mann sicher nicht alle Firmen vorher kontaktieren, um eine mögl. Einwilligung zu bekommen, einen kleinen Bildausschnitt eines Kataloges von 1981 in einem Forum posten zu dürfen.
Das wäre fernab jeder Realität, bei einigen müßte ich auch wohl ewig warten.

Denn bevor ich mich nochmal in eventuelle Nesseln setze, möcht ich schon vorher wissen, ob das eher ne unangenehme Geschichte wird, für mich als User und auch für den Boardbetreiber.

Bis dahin bringen angepinnte Zeitachsen nur etwas für einen selbst, denn andren kann man es eben weder zeigen noch belegen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2020)

Also eine (fundierte) Basis-Chronologie zur Übersicht und Einordnung wäre definitiv sehr gut!


----------



## Bilch (7. März 2020)

Könnten wir noch diese 2 Threads hierher vershieben:





						altes Angelgerät
					

Hallo Leute,  habe die Tage mal den Keller aufgeräumt und bin dadurch auf die Idee gekommen dieses Thema zu erstellen.   Welches ist eure älteste selbstgekaufte Rute/Rolle die Ihr noch besitzt und / oder auch noch benutzt. Selbstgekauft deshalb, weil ich weiß das hier einige Liebhaber...




					www.anglerboard.de
				





			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/kult-angelgeraet-angelgeraetelegenden.27540/


----------



## eiszeit (27. März 2020)

Ich hol das Thema nochmal hoch. Bin zwar Neuling im Forum möchte aber zur Übersichtlichkeit, die derzeit
noch nicht so ausreichend gegeben -siehe vorherige Beiträge- ist etwas beitragen.
Vielleicht -muß aber nicht sein- könnte man ein "Grobaufteilung" wie folgt machen.
Aufteilung:

Thema:*Angelrollen  *
Unterthemen*: Stationärrollen, Kapselrollen, Multirollen, Achsrollen*
Thema: *Angelruten*
Unterthemen: *Holzrute, Glasrute, Kohlefaserrute, Teleskoprute*
Thema: *Angelzubehör*

Man kann natürlich das Angelzubehör noch aufteilen in Kescher, Schnur usw..


----------



## Jason (27. März 2020)

Der Vorschlag ist nicht schlecht. Dann wäre es noch strukturierter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (27. März 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Thema:*Angelrollen  *
> Unterthemen*: Stationärrollen Unterforen freilaufrollen, kampfbremsen, Heckbremsen frontbremsen, Kapselrollen, Multirollen Unterforen baitcaster, Achsrollen ,Unterforum Centrepin, Nottinghamrolle, Peche au Toc*
> Thema: *Angelruten*
> Unterthemen: _Steckruten, Teleskopruten, Einteiler, Unterforen _ *Holzrute Unterforen Greenheart, Tonkin, Bambus, Haselnuss, Glasrute, Kohlefaserrute, Compundruten*
> ...


dann haben wir alles genau genug auseinanderklamüsert


----------



## Bilch (27. März 2020)

Ordentlich und nicht zu kompliziert, gute Idee @eiszeit


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2020)

Angelcombo = Angelrute + Angelrolle
wohin?


----------



## eiszeit (28. März 2020)

Stimmt (Abgelcombos). Ist aber kein Problem, könnte nach dem Thema Angelrollen als eigenständiges Thema
angeführt weren, natürlich ebenso der Vorschlag von Kochtopf.

Ich geh davon aus das noch einiges evtl ergänzt werden könnte, aber das wird sich im Laufe der Zeit zeigen.
Es soll halt nicht zu unübersichtlich sein.
Vielleicht könnte sich Hecht100+ als Mod. oder Bilch als Insider darum kümmern.


----------



## Pescador (28. März 2020)

Es gibt ja auch so einiges zum Nachlesen, bezüglich historischem Angelgerät u. Methoden.
Daher vielleicht unten dranhängen:

Thema:
Literatur, Links u. Videos


----------



## Bilch (30. März 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Stimmt (Abgelcombos). Ist aber kein Problem, könnte nach dem Thema Angelrollen als eigenständiges Thema
> angeführt weren, natürlich ebenso der Vorschlag von Kochtopf.
> 
> Ich geh davon aus das noch einiges evtl ergänzt werden könnte, aber das wird sich im Laufe der Zeit zeigen.
> ...


Als ich vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr eine Rolle für die schwere Hechtspinne suchte, schrieb @Andal, dass zu seiner Zeit in solchen Fällen nur eine Rolle in Frage gekommen war: eine Quick 550. Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich keine Ahnung was eine Quick 550 ist und fragte natürlich den Onkel Google. Als ich die Bilder sah, war mein erster Gedanke: oh Gott, womit hatten sie damals geangelt. Und wie das Schicksal es so will: nach gut einem Jahr war ich seit Beginn der Forellensaison 4-mal am Wasser, davon 4-mal mit einer Quick 331 - Genuss pur 

Ich Frage mich also, seit wann ich denn ein Insider bin?  Heisst aber nicht, dass ich nicht bereit bin mich um die Sache zu kümmern. @Hecht100+, wenn Du meinst, dass ich hier irgendwie helfen kann, bin ich da.


----------



## Andal (30. März 2020)

Für solche Rollen gab es seinerzeit zwei triftige Gründe.

Erstens waren sie in den wenigen Läden verfügbar und zweitens fassten sie sie auch die nötige Menge "Blumendraht"!


----------

